# Kioti dk90



## Steve136 (4 mo ago)

My dk 90 started surging, and very hard to start. Now it has a puff of air coming out the air cleaner. I’m wondering if it’s a valve or timing?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

U first need to determine if the inj pump is pumping fuel up to the injectors..
Loosen the steel feed lines from the pump to the injectors, AT THE INJECTORS.. and spin the engine to see if fuel squirts out..
If not, check the shut off solenoid..
If it’s equipped.. if u shut it off w a key, u have a solenoid..
If u have a pull cable to shut it off, u don’t have a key..


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

I'll add to what TPGSC stated be sure you have good fuel supply from fuel tank to inj pump. How many hrs of use since fuel filter was changed? Is fuel tank venting IE try operating engine with a shop towel covering fuel tank neck.


----------



## Steve136 (4 mo ago)

Just changed the filters. Also changed all the fuel lines. I will check fuel pump output today. Tractor will only run on starting fluid now. Does engine time with a chain or only gears? Thanks for now, Steve


----------



## Steve136 (4 mo ago)

Also is there a way to check the selonid to see if it’s bad? Thanks, Steve


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Steve136 said:


> My dk 90 started surging, and very hard to start. Now it has a puff of air coming out the air cleaner. I’m wondering if it’s a valve or timing?


You can check the timing and valve clearance in one go, remove the tappet/rocker cover, place #1 piston on TDC in relation to timing mark and check #1 valves for clearance and timing, remembering that #1 can be 180° out at the TDC mark, both valves have to be closed, I am sure you will know this.

Is the engine a 3 cylinder or a 4 cylinder, if a 4 cylinder, it is easy to TDC each cylinder to check valve clearance.

If you have a puff of air from the air cleaner, then it seems like time to check valve clearances.

To check the stop solenoid, disconnect the connector at the injection pump and run a jumper wire from battery positive and connect to solenoid feed wire, listen for a click as the solenoid is activated, you may have to do this a couple of times to hear the click, no click, then solenoid is faulty.


----------



## Steve136 (4 mo ago)

Ok, first thank you for responding to my problem. This evening after checking on the solenoid I put 5 gal of diesel fuel up on the cab, siphoned fuel down to the inlet side of the water separator filter and the tractor runs fine. How is the fuel transferred to the injection side of the fuel pump? Thanks, Steve


----------



## Steve136 (4 mo ago)

Or is it time to pull the pump and take it to a repair shop, Steve


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

Does the DK 90 have a fuel lift pump. (pushes fuel to the injector pump)
Sounds like a lift pump issue.


----------



## Steve136 (4 mo ago)

So today I blew air through the fuel line going to the tank, I never noticed any obstruction. This is also a new line. I’m taking the fuel water filter base apart and making sure all the connections are sealed. I’m thinking the fuel lift pump?? May be going bad or maybe something needs cleaned like a screen. However I’m still waiting on a parts book to show the pump housing disassembled. Thanks for all the input, Steve


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

If your supply/lift pump has a screw on top of it, unscrew it.. under the cap will be a screen.. clean it if needed..
If it’s not clogged, it’s probably the pump itself..they aren’t expensive..


----------



## Steve136 (4 mo ago)

Well I don’t have a separate lift pump. If there is such a animal on this Kioti, then it’s incorporated in the injection pump, Steve


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Steve136 said:


> Well I don’t have a separate lift pump. If there is such a animal on this Kioti, then it’s incorporated in the injection pump, Steve


If it doesn't have one, maybe it's time to add one. I run across situations frequently where "original" isn't always best. I've mounted numerous electric fuel pumps on tractors for many different reasons. Lack of adequate supply from the tank being only one of them. If raising the fuel level above that of the filter makes a difference, I would certainly be considering it in this case.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

If your going in that direction, which is perfectly acceptable.. try to keep the pressure lower than 10-12 psi..
Good luck


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Steve136 said:


> Well I don’t have a separate lift pump. If there is such a animal on this Kioti, then it’s incorporated in the injection pump, Steve


According to Kioti DK90 parts catalog there's a lift pump present! I agree with others that posted to install an eclectic operated lift pump. I've performed that same task on a Kubota tractor I previously owned.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

I will just add one little tidbit, unless you have a way to disable the glow plugs or unplug them, it is not a good idea at all to use ether........Good way to do way more damage then you already have........Use a spray bottle with diesel fuel instead of ether based starting fluid......


----------



## AndrewInOz (Aug 28, 2021)

Just checked a DK902 ... Perkins engine with an electric lift pump integral to the filter housing.
Its the horizontal cylinder above the element.
This pump is clearly audible with ignition on.


----------



## AndrewInOz (Aug 28, 2021)

oops , excuse the multi paste. 








This shot shows the electrical supply to the pump


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Now we just gotta make sure the fuel is making it to the inj pump INLET..
I’ve seen a lot of them clogged..


----------

